# Pressemeldung Fischschutz-contra-Kormoran-ev.de



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2005)

Liebe Angelfreunde,

unsere Internet-Adresse hat sich geändert.

Wir bitten Sie, diese in www.fischschutz-contra-kormoran-ev.de/logos.htm zu ändern.

Petri Heil und freundliche Grüße

Meike Deutschmann

Vorsitzende F c K
info@fischschutz-contra-kormoran-ev.de


----------

